# Siemens Starter Windows 7



## seppi82 (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine Idee wann IBN-Starter endlich auf Windows läuft?!?!?
Wollte mir auf Arbeit ein Field PG kaufen, das wird aber mit Win 7 ausgeliefert.

Seppi


----------



## Verpolt (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

32bit oder 64bit ?

Win7 XP-Modus

oder 

VM-Ware


dann klappts auch



LG


----------



## seppi82 (15 Oktober 2010)

win7 prof 32bit ist auf dem field pg.
also könnte ich es installieren, nur dann xp modus ausführen?


----------



## Verpolt (16 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hab die Starter software nicht.

Systemanforderungen *lesen*

steht da was von *nicht win7 fähig*, dann nutze VM-ware 

oder den Win7 -XP-modus, dann gehts auch


mfg


----------

